# Eyeglasses fogged up when coming inside.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When I went inside the house, because it's very cold outside, my glasses have been fogged up, so I couldn't see it through my eyeglasses. How can I express this?

Minun silmälasit on tullut huuru kun minä tulin sisään.


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> When I went inside the house, because it's very cold outside, my glasses have been fogged up, so I couldn't see it through my eyeglasses. How can I express this?
> 
> Minun silmälasit on tullut huuru kun minä tulin sisään.



My suggestion:_

Kun tulin sisään lämmittelemään, minun silmälaisini olivat huurtuneet/sumentuneet niin, etten voinut nähdä niiden läpi._


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> My suggestion:_
> 
> Kun tulin sisään lämmittelemään, minun silmälaisini olivat huurtuneet/sumentuneet niin, etten voinut nähdä niiden läpi._



Almost!

_Kun tulin sisälle lämmittelemään, (silmä)lasini menivät niin huuruun (or: (silmä)lasini huurtuivat niin), etten nähnyt enää niiden läpi._

Also: _ikkuna / kameran linssi meni huuruun_


----------



## Hakro

sakvaka said:


> _Kun tulin sisälle lämmittelemään, ..._


Minun mielestäni ja myös Nykysuomen sanakirjan mukaan _sisään_ on aivan samanarvoinen muoto kuin _sisälle._


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Almost!
> 
> _Kun tulin sisälle lämmittelemään, (silmä)lasini menivät niin huuruun (or: (silmä)lasini huurtuivat niin), etten nähnyt enää niiden läpi._



In this context, does the phrase _silmälasini_ _huurtuivat _mean, "my glasses had fogged up" (= before I stepped inside), or "my glasses fogged up" (= right when I stepped inside)?

If it means the second, then isn't the problem with my translation semantic (because I'm not used to Finland's climate) rather than grammatical?


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> In this context, does the phrase _silmälasini_ _huurtuivat _mean, "my glasses had fogged up" (= before I stepped inside), or "my glasses fogged up" (= right when I stepped inside)?


The original question wasn't very clear.

The fact is that usually the eyeglasses get fogged up when you come out of the cold into a warm room. So "my glasses fogged up" would be the proper translation.

On the other hand, the lenses can be fogged up also when they are moved from a warm room to outside cold. In wintertime my photographers usually left their cameras outside in the cold for at least half an hour before taking any pictures. (This was in the film camera time, I don't know about digital cameras, but I think it's about the lenses.)

Your translation _"Kun tulin sisään lämmittelemään, minun silmälaisini olivat huurtuneet/sumentuneet niin, etten voinut nähdä niiden läpi." _ is also possible because your glasses can get fogged up when you are ouside, too, for example from the moisture of your own breathing or something else.

I hope this helps a bit.


----------

